# Craftsman table saw



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay guys got another one for ya. I was recently given a new table saw as a house warming gift(amazingly generous of them but well you'll see). The only thing I don't like about the saw is turning into a pretty big dis-like, its a smaller craftsman model which means it has the smaller miter slot.

Now I COULD politely ask for the receipt an take it to exchange for a diff one a at sears but here is the deal, I don't know craftsman. Back in they day they made some quality stuff but idk their new stuff at all.

This is the one I'm looking at
http://m.sears.com/productdetails.do?partNumber=00921833000P

Lemme know if any of u have used it or hate it or can recommend it plz? :thumbs up


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Craftsman tools cover a broad range of intended usage and quality, so each tool should be evaluated on it's own merits. 

The 21833 table saw you linked to has been fairly well received, and I think it'd be a pretty nice upgrade from a smaller bench saw. It's very similar to the current Ridgid R4512, which has also been fairly well received. Both are full size hybrid style contractor saws (motor housed inside), both have belt drive with induction motors (a plus!). The fence is decent, and the built in mobile base is nice. They're about what I'd want for a minimum in a TS....good size, heavy enough to be stable, quiet, powerful enough, accurate enough, reliable enough, and upgradeable. The knock has been that some of the earlier models would change alignment when the blade is raised and lowered....it didn't effect all, and the issues has supposedly been fixed. 

Good luck!


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

That's what I wanted to hear Scott, thank you sir!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that I would have a cordial conversation with the person(s) who gave you the saw and thank them very much. then tell them that you were intending to get a saw, but wanted to get a LARGER model. And ask if they would mind if you took that one back and got the LARGER model. I am deliberating emphasizing larger.

George


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thats just may work..


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

George are u saying I need a larger one than the one I linked? If so I just don't think I have the floor space or the money for a larger hybrid or cabinet saw?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The one you linked has a normal 3/4in mitre slot, as best as I can tell from the owners manual.

I am not sure what you mean by "small".


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm sorry if I wasnt clear the one I own is not the one I linked, the one I linked is the one I'm thinking about upgrading to.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

....


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank for the helpful post Baja


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> The one you linked has a normal 3/4in mitre slot, as best as I can tell from the owners manual.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by "small".


By smaller I mean it has a miter slot slightly smaller than 5/8" instead of the standard 3/4". This means all the jigs I have won't work and if I ever bought another jig it would most likely have a 3/4" miter bar as well.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: "size".... the 21833 is a standard full size saw....same size as dozens of other "full size" saws. The top is the same dimensions as most hybrids, contractor saws, and industrial cabinet saws....20"w x 27" deep on the main portion of the table, plus whatever wing extensions exist. The vast majority of saws in those categories will have standard miter slots. Many of the components like wings, fences, and miter gauges can be used on many different brands and types of "full size" saws. What changes most under the hood is the size of the motor and the robustness of the under pinnings. A saw with a larger motor than what comes on the 21833 would require 220v operation. The 21833 can run on a standard 110v circuit or can be switched to 220v, but it's optional. 

This article about table saws from Rockler is a good read.

As a comparison, below is a pic of a Grizzly G1023SL 3hp cabinet saw:









Here's a pic of the former G0478 hybrid saw:









Here's a pic of the inside of a 21833:









The tops are roughly the same size on all of the saws pictured....weight and power vary quite a bit. All of them will cut wood accurately and with reasonable speed if the saw is set up properly and fitted with the correct blade. Saws with smaller motors (< 2hp) are more sensitive to the set up and blade selection than those with 3hp to 5hp motors. Most hobbyists can do quite well with a standard full size contractor saw.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Thats a good saw, it should serve you well for years to come


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Andrew120 said:


> George are u saying I need a larger one than the one I linked? If so I just don't think I have the floor space or the money for a larger hybrid or cabinet saw?


Absolutely not!

I am saying that is what you tell your friends in reference to the saw that they gave you. It is your excuse for asking them for the receipt so that you can return the gift saw.

George


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> Absolutely not!
> 
> I am saying that is what you tell your friends in reference to the saw that they gave you. It is your excuse for asking them for the receipt so that you can return the gift saw.
> 
> George


Okay thank you George you had me worried that the new one was a dud lol! Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Andrew120 said:


> I'm sorry if I wasnt clear the one I own is not the one I linked, the one I linked is the one I'm thinking about upgrading to.


Now I understand, the one you linked is a decent saw, hence my confusion.

If the one you have has less then 5/8in mitre slot, it begs the question if other aspects are less than desiring.

Delicate situation since this was a gift. I hope you are able to resolve somehow.

This reminds me why I am not eager for even my wife to purchase tools as gifts for me. It is rare that I like the one I get.


----------



## padillaeric33 (Jul 29, 2012)

i have the same model and my problem is blue smoke from motor and blade stops spinning, but motor doesnt, on 3/4 wood, should i just upgrade my motor, and if so which motor?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

padillaeric33 said:


> i have the same model and my problem is blue smoke from motor and blade stops spinning, but motor doesnt, on 3/4 wood, should i just upgrade my motor, and if so which motor?


You have already started a thread asking that question.

George


----------



## KRM45 (Nov 27, 2011)

Since you are looking to exchange one saw for another, you may not need the receipt. I would check with the store first.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

padillaeric33 said:


> i have the same model and my problem is blue smoke from motor and blade stops spinning, but motor doesnt, on 3/4 wood, should i just upgrade my motor, and if so which motor?


Only as a last resort. It's likely other things, but the motor should be under warranty.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Is it under warranty? Have them come take a look at it....


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah dude that's not good have some1 look at it before replacing a motor definitely.

Hey guys back to my table saw return/upgrade situation. The only reason I was planning to buy the craftsman I linked in this thread was because I had to return the one I had to sears so I had to find one at sears I thought. HOWEVER due to a happy serious of goofiness I was able to get the return given to me in cash so now I have about ?600 to get the best table saw I can.

I'm keeping eye on Craigslist/ebay/the big 3 box stores but if you guys know of any good deals plz plz plz links away! Keep in mind I'm in a garage shop so size is a factor but more importantly I want a big(250 lb+), straight curing saw! With 3/4" miter slot of course


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Andrew120 said:


> ...HOWEVER due to a happy serious of goofiness I was able to get the return given to me in cash so now I have about ?600 to get the best table saw I can.
> 
> I'm keeping eye on Craigslist/ebay/the big 3 box stores but if you guys know of any good deals plz plz plz links away! Keep in mind I'm in a garage shop so size is a factor but more importantly I want a big(250 lb+), straight curing saw! With 3/4" miter slot of course


Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## realeyz (Jul 31, 2012)

I have an older version of the Craftsman Hybrid:










I like it, but the fence I'm not super crazy about. It's too easy to push side to side when rip cutting. Also not too crazy about the dust build-up in the motor housing. Needs constant blow out to keep clear.

I'm thinking seriously of moving to a Grizzly G0690 for $1400. Seems like a very big jump in quality for very reasonable cash outlay. Especially for a tool I use so much more than anything in my shop. Only problem is I will need to install 220v outlets. 8(

Personally if I had $600 for a saw I would try to add a few hundred more and get the Grizz G0715P Polar Bear saw.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series-/G0715P

It's a 400 lb saw with a great fence (from what I can see) and looks to be an amazing deal.

- todd


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

realeyz said:


> I have an older version of the Craftsman Hybrid:
> 
> I like it, but the fence I'm not super crazy about. It's too easy to push side to side when rip cutting. Also not too crazy about the dust build-up in the motor housing. Needs constant blow out to keep clear.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've looked at the grizzlies and they are amazing saws but idk I'd have to save for another month or so before I could even consider the grizz and even then there are things I need more. Like the wife's car needing to be replaced. I don't know I'm still "on the fence"(haha bad pun) about what to do but I'm gonna keep looking and shopping for now. Thanks for the input todd


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

realeyz said:


> I have an older version of the Craftsman Hybrid:
> 
> I like it, but the fence I'm not super crazy about. It's too easy to push side to side when rip cutting. Also not too crazy about the dust build-up in the motor housing. Needs constant blow out to keep clear.
> 
> ...


Your saw is actually closer to the current craftsman contractor saw, Not the hybrid saw. The hybrid saw has a one piece fence rail and a T-bar style fence unlike your aluminum one. It also has the solid granite top rather than the cast center and stamped wings


----------

